# 77073



## coderforlife (Apr 19, 2011)

can you bill 77073 bilaterally if you take two separate films ?


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think so. Anyway radiologist has to examine both extremities for bone length survey. 
 Code 77073 only once


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with Rajebpt


----------

